# Are riser rooms exclusive to the required valves etc.. ?



## Jamie Holmes (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a set of plans for a new building which the architect has included a water heater in the small riser room. It is located on the opposite side of the room from the riser. Is this type of appliance allowed in a riser room or is the room to be exclusively for the riser and associated equipment. I am unable to find anything in the codes that would preclude it from being done.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 7, 2018)

Jamie Holmes said:


> is the room to be exclusively for the riser and associated equipment.



No you are not required to have a dedicated "Riser Room"


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2018)

Agree 

Except maybe a high rise???


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Jamie Holmes (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank You! This is a single story building. I figured the lack of code was my answer, but just in case I missed it during my bed time story reading I thought I check with more resources.


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2018)

Now somewhere it does say you have to have room to work on the sprinkler stuff and be able to change large pieces out.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, but don't sprinklers and their controls differ from risers?


----------



## Msradell (Mar 28, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Yes, but don't sprinklers and their controls differ from risers?


They are one in the same under most people's definitions.  If you come down you want to get really picky you might be able to get some differences but in general they are the same thing.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 29, 2018)

901.4.6 Pump and riser room size.
Fire pump and automatic sprinkler system riser rooms shall be designed with adequate space for all equipment necessary for the installation, as defined by the manufacturer, with sufficient working space around the stationary equipment. Clearances around equipment to elements of permanent construction, including other installed equipment and appliances, shall be sufficient to allow inspection, service, repair or replacement without removing such elements of permanent construction or disabling the function of a required fire-resistance-rated assembly. Fire pump and automatic sprinkler system riser rooms shall be provided with a door(s) and an unobstructed passageway large enough to allow removal of the largest piece of equipment.

Once a system goes vertical it is usually referred to as a "riser" this term would apply to sprinkler sytems, plumbing and ductwork systems


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks for the clarifications. Given clear working space "risers" can co-exist with other uses, this provided valves and other projections are ADA compliant..


----------

